# Deus Ex Human Revolution - Savegame Editor für PC?



## Nagualo (9. Oktober 2011)

*Deus Ex Human Revolution - Savegame Editor für PC?*

Hallo alle miteinander!

Weiss jemand wo ich einen funktionierenden savegame editor für Deus Ex HR downloaden kann?
Oder ein Link für einen Trainer, der nicht Viren/Trojaner verseucht ist würde auch helfen. 

Ich will nur ein bischen mehr money und ein paar stufen in meinen hack skills upgraden.
Ich spiele die AT Version über Steam und finde es sau schwer. Vor allem das hacken kappier ich nicht ganz.
Die Tutorials sind überarbeitungs würdig.. 
An sonsten ist das Game ein würdiger Nachfolger! 

Kann mir jemand helfen? Wenn jemand schon raus bekmmen hat, wie ich welche save game file via hex editor modden kann,
wäre ich über eine kurze Anleitung sehr dankbar. 

Danke schon mal im Voraus!
bis später dann,

Marcello


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Oktober 2011)

Dafür brauchst du keinen Savegame Editor oder Trainer.
[PC MOD] Debug Menu Enabled, Map Selector Enabled, Skip Intro Logos - Eidos Forums


----------



## Nagualo (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Danke für den Tipp! Hat wunderbar funktioniert! 

Grüße,
Marcello


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Oktober 2011)

bin ich denn der einzige, der bei dem Spiel keine Probleme hatte O.o bis auf die Bosskämpfe war das Spiel doch überhaupt nicht schwer


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> bin ich denn der einzige, der bei dem Spiel keine Probleme hatte O.o bis auf die Bosskämpfe war das Spiel doch überhaupt nicht schwer


Jaein

Es gab Situationen, die ich gerne anders gespielt hätte, WENN ich andere Skills gehabt hätte.
Wenn und aber... denn das macht doch im Prinzip den Sinn eines RPGs (mit Actioneinlage) aus.
Entweder man lebt mit den Konsequenzen, die man getroffen hat und versucht sich so durch zuschlagen, weil man ja selber Schuld ist, oder man lässt es.

Zum Thema hacken:
Tja... auf höherer Stufe braucht man schon bissi Übung, Ingameskills und ich bin da ehrlich: Vorher abspeichern


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Oktober 2011)

Also ich fand das Spiel auch etwas einfach - bis auf die Bosskämpfe halt.
Aber der geringe Schwierigkeitsgrad hat mir irgendwie nicht so viel ausgemacht wie in anderen Games. Am besten hat mit eh das Erkunden gefallen - hab ja auch mehr als 25h gebraucht fürs durchspielen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. Oktober 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Jaein
> 
> Es gab Situationen, die ich gerne anders gespielt hätte, WENN ich andere Skills gehabt hätte.
> Wenn und aber... denn das macht doch im Prinzip den Sinn eines RPGs (mit Actioneinlage) aus.
> ...



Joa, deswegen hab ich mir auch immer recht genau überlegt welche augmentierungen ich skille. hab sehr viel gehackt und bin das ding im stealth modus angegangen und hab entsprechend eben meine augmentierungen gewählt. dann war das alles kein problem.
ausser halt die bosskämpfe. ^^

Aber klar, das Spiel zeigt dir verschiedene Lösungswege, und egal welchen du einschlägst, wenn du vor nem anderen stehst kann es passieren, dass dir die entsprechende augmentierung fehlt und du nach nem weiteren suchen musst.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2012)

ok, der Thread ist zwar schon nen jahr alt, aber die Leute sind ja noch da und es kam ja bei Steam:

das Spiel ist ja wirklich nicht schwer wenn man sich da durch schleicht, aber wie gesagt, das Ding sind halt irgendwo so die Bosskämpfe und die sind halt irgendwo schon eher unverhältnissmäßig und das kann´s ja auch irgendwo nicht sein
Am besten trifft das wirklich der PA-Comic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es ist halt schon irgendwo Banane wenn man da so nen Plotstopper einbaut

Naja, ich hab mich mal durch den Tipp durchgewieselt und wieder gelöscht


----------

